# Period during two week wait



## bubmonks (Jun 16, 2011)

Dear friends
I hope someone can shed some light, I have a long history of fibroids and endometriosis . I have one failed cycle. This is my 2nd  cycle, I am currently on the two week wait and had a two day transfer on the Friday 11th October. Everything seemed to be going fine, tired and bloated. 
However on day 6 Wednesday I had very strong period like symptoms and some brownish discharge in the morning. I didn't think much about it as I am on two pessaries and just put it down to side effects. By Thursday morning I had pinkish bleeding. I phoned the clinic they said just carry on, I was rather stressed and explained it felt like a period, I just didn't get any advice from them. By Thursday evenning there was red blood, and by Friday I would describe it as a full period. Again I phoned the clinic and they said it really can't be a period and I was arguing it was! But they told be to carry on!
Since then I have bled as I would have if I was having a normal period..and leading up to the bleed had all the symptoms I normally get. My womb may be a mess but one thing it always does is bring my af on time and give me strong symptoms a few days before I start.

Anyway I checked my diary and based onlast period I'm only two days out!. It's like my body has just ignored the whole ivf process and just carried on!. I'm 37 and I was on a short protocol and on the highest dosage 450!!..... My chances even with ivf aren't great 16%!. I dont know what to do. My official preganancy test is next Monday the 28th October, and again the hospital want me to go in for that.
Please can anyOne shed any light I'm do so confused.... And the hospital are not supporting me 
Bubmonks.


----------



## Seb_z (Apr 28, 2013)

Hi Bubmonks,

It's really weird but i get what the clinic is saying. You must keep using the pessaries until your hGC. How lany embryos did you transfer? The thing is if this is the worst form of spotting, then stopping the treatment would be bad. I know i'd be freaking out too but wait until the 28th before stopping. I said to another FF friend that my sister had bleeding after she knew she was pregnant but all turned out ok at the end. Whichever way, you would feel like you've done everything by doing what the clinic said. During my last cycle, i had similar thing happened and the midwife sent me for an early blood test but that was about 2 days or so. Do you think you could ask clinic for early test i.e. Friday or something.....depending on the level of your beta that could be detected...

I feel bloated and a bit weird as if my period is coming too. We'll see in the next few days. Did tranx on 11 oct like you and due to test Fri 25 oct. 

Fingers crossed for you hun. Xx


----------



## bubmonks (Jun 16, 2011)

Hi seb
Thank you for your rely ... I see you from endonetriosis, I have tiny fibroids on top of everything else. I have already had two myectomys! So to be honest even the fact that I have got to ivf stage is a miracle.
I only had one transferred as got six eggs.... And then only one fertilised.
I am listening to the clinic .... But I'm desperately trying to understand what's happening. I feel like I might as well have flushed £5k down the toilet! I  going to phone again to see if I can get a earlier appointment . The two week wait is like being on the worlds scariest rollercoaster!


----------

